# Citizen 800M Diver



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

Just thought I'd share a couple of pics of my latest acquisition:



















It's in decent shape, except that the bezel locking mechanism doesn't work any more. One is suppose to have to press down on the bezel to turn it, this one's bezel turns freely.

Pretty uncommon piece I think, definitely the rarest watch I own. Battery was changed only last march by the original owner, other than that i don't think it's ever been opened. I plan to keep it that way since there seem to be no issues other than the non-locking bezel.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i like that a lot.....whats the size of it? it looks a beast


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd say around 44-45mm across the case. Haven't put a ruler to it yet. Some slightly better pics:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Christ that looks like it could take a battering


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great looking chunk of steel, that bezel looks as though it's been made from an old tank wheel with the teeth ground down a bit.  I like it a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

^^^Oh, it's titanium. Forgot to mention that. But it's heftier and feels more solid than any other titanium watch I've ever tried on.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

that's one hell of a bezel!no chance of fingers slipping on that one


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

That is a beast and a half, and at 800m a serious tool watch! I like it and can safely say I have never seen one of these before and own a few citizens!!!

How old is it?


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Just tried to PM you, but despite being member since 2007 you can not receive messages. Just wanted to say I would appreciate first refusal on this one should you decide to flip it, as love my diving and would be a great addition to my current citizen collection!


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks awesome, im a sucker for a gnurled crown.....

:thumbsup:


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

Apologies to the mods of this forum, been gone awhile and forgot the rules on posting links to other online forums. I was under the impression that only links to sales forums were disallowed. Am glad to be back, this place is a lot cozier than other huge and, thus, more impersonal online communities.

@RS24: Will keep that in mind should I ever need extra funds for some reason or another.


----------



## Star (Aug 16, 2009)

a little same as the above watch , but not know how high it diver


----------

